# Navarre pier 7/21/2019



## Vinsott (Apr 14, 2019)

Went to check out activity at about 5:30pm and caught a few decent Spanish. Didn’t see any kings caught while I was there. The bait was thick in certain sections. Lots of fishermen and loads of tourists.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Those spanish appear to be well fed.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Nice ones!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Bait or lures?


----------



## Vinsott (Apr 14, 2019)

Caught them on gotcha plugs. Bubble rigs were working also. The hard tail group were catching them on their rigs also.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks like a nice mess of Spanish. Way to go!! Thanks for posting👍!


----------

